# Collegeport May 1910



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

Anybody guess a weight?


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

That is a cool picture. I'm guessing the man weighs about 165 pounds. So the fish which is pretty close to the same size of the man is bigger and thicker.

Im going with 220 pounds?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats awesome! We have a bay house in Collegeport.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

PM sent. Where did you find this picture? I would like to find it so we can share it in the Collogeport news letter.


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

PM sent....help yourself! (you should be able to copy & paste it)


On a side note: It's a post card addressed to a gentleman at the Blessing Hotel. Collegeport, May, 1910 postmark.

Sound familiar?:rotfl:

The more things change.....


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

G K Chambers said:


> PM sent....help yourself! (you should be able to copy & paste it)
> 
> On a side note: It's a post card addressed to a gentleman at the Blessing Hotel. Collegeport, May, 1910 postmark.
> 
> ...


Blessing is just down the road a bit from Collogeport. There was a Hotel in Collegeport but I believe it was named Collegeport Hotel.


----------

